

Geppetto: Simulations in the browser - gejjaxxita
http://www.geppetto.org/

======
anigbrowl
Awesome, not least for the commitment to a monthly update schedule. What's
nice about that is that even if the project stagnates at some point in the
future, this will become obvious in timely fashion.

